# Need a portable 15" monitor within Rs 5000/-



## Chetan1991 (Jul 30, 2014)

*Need a portable 15&amp;amp;quot; monitor within Rs 5000/-*

Hello everyone. I need a 14" or 15.6" portable monitor as I plan on moving frequently. 

Its purpose will be mostly having a browser window open at all times, some file manager windows etc, since I primarily work on my 15 inch laptop and the screen becomes filled with layers of windows, and navigating between them is a PITA.

The resolution should be 1366x768 or higher. I would give preference to dispaly technology (IPS, TN) rather than resolution since my laptop's monitor has native res. of 1366x768 and it doesn't has USB 3.

Budget is 5k. Can be stretched to 6k. I haven't been able to find any models online in India. If its possible to buy them online or even offline, please post the resource.

- - - Updated - - -

AOC E1649FWU is a great monitor but I couldn't find it online. Anyone has this or a similar (portable) monitor?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jul 31, 2014)

Bump..


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 1, 2014)

bump...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 2, 2014)

Dell E1914H -5690. (snapdeal)


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 2, 2014)

That's not a portable monitor. This is: 16" - e1649Fwu - Monitors - AOC - North America: U.S..

*us.aoc.com/cms/aoc/products_photos/64190c0eefb01453e287fa990cbb1191_large.png


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 4, 2014)

bump..


----------



## Chetan1991 (Aug 6, 2014)

bump..


----------



## sniperz1 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Need a portable 15&amp;amp;quot; monitor within Rs 5000/-*



Chetan1991 said:


> Hello everyone. I need a 14" or 15.6" portable monitor as I plan on moving frequently.
> 
> Its purpose will be mostly having a browser window open at all times, some file manager windows etc, since I primarily work on my 15 inch laptop and the screen becomes filled with layers of windows, and navigating between them is a PITA.
> 
> ...



I don't think you will find many options in portable monitors in this price range.
You should enquire AOC dealers in India about this model or You can order AOC E1649FWU from ebay.com from a seller who ships worldwide with good shipping. But that will cost a bit due to shipping charges.

Alternative options are lenovo thinkVision LT1421 or Asus 16inch LED Monitor (MB168B). How ever they are more pricey
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Asus+16inch+LED+Monitor+(MB168B)_P19812.html


----------

